# Curious about a breeder



## Andrea

Hi Everyone,

I found this wonderful forum a few months ago and have learned so much since then. We are a family of 5 and we live in Arizona. I have been waiting for the right time in our lives to get a puppy and now, with our oldest son going off to college next year, we decided it is the perfect time.(Keep me busy so I don't cry all the time.) Anyway, after months of research about different breeds, we found the Havanese and nothing else compares. The hard part is over...or so we thought. Now we are looking for a breeder. I am constantly reading and researching but if seems the more I do, the more confused I become. We found a wonderful breeder who is extremely available and seems honest (and her puppies are beautiful). She has also won the 2007 Breeder of Merit Award. Her name is Sue Murphy from HAVACASA HAVANESE. Has anyone ever heard of her? I wrote to Jan from JASHAVANESE and she told me what I should check on about testing. Just wondering if anyone else has any info on this breeder. 

Thanks for any information. I already know how to set up my ex pen and what toys to buy because I read the forum. Now all I need is a puppy!\

Andrea


----------



## Laurief

Andrea, welcome to the forum. I cannot help you on your quest out west for a breeder, but I just wanted to welcome you!!


----------



## Thumper

Hi Andrea,

I don't know anything about that breeder you mentioned, did Jan tell you how to check the health testing of the parents at offa.org? You can look up the results there.

Seems you have good timing! I think there are quite a few breeders with pups available here lately, and they are the BEST dogs in the world! 

You sound JUST Like me! I also got Gucci when my daughter graduated High School and I was having this 'empty nest' thing going on and researched breeds for a few months and approached it very slowly and cautiously and decided the Havanese was *perfect*! I was RIGHT! 

:welcome:
Kara


----------



## maryam187

Welcome Andrea! Did Jan tell you, that she had a lovely little boy (MyKee) ready to go home? I don't know if you are willing to travel, cause I'm sure she doesn't ship her sweeties. Just a thought.


----------



## Leslie

Welcome Andrea! You're right, there is no other breed that compares to the Havanese!

If you're in touch w/Jan rest assured, you're in great hands! I don't know anything about Sue, but if you contact her, I bet she can give you references of some of her puppy buyers. I allow Jan, who is my breeder, to give my email address to prospective buyers she may have. I answer any questions I can for them and tell them what my experience has been w/her and the puppy. 

Maryam is right, Jan does have a precious little guy who, if he's not been spoken for in the past few days, is available to go to his forever home. If traveling isn't an issue for you, maybe you should ask her about him. She's really not all that far from AZ, she's in TX. 

Feel free to PM or email me if you think I could help you in your quest for your furbaby.

Again, :welcome: to the forum!


----------



## JASHavanese

maryam187 said:


> Welcome Andrea! Did Jan tell you, that she had a lovely little boy (MyKee) ready to go home? Just a thought.


Nope, I don't do that when someone is asking about another breeder. I told her how to check the health testing and offered to help her with it. It's tough checking offa.org when you don't really know what you're looking at or are new to it.


----------



## marjrc

Hello Andrea, welcome to the forum!

I have heard and read about Sue Murphy a few times, though I don't know what type of breeder she is. I agree that checking out the www.offa.org site is one way of seeing what the results of tests are on her parent(s). You want to check that they've been tested for CERF, patellas, what else... ?

Check out our forum here: "Ask a Breeder" and the several threads there about being aware of the questions to ask and such. Hopefully, that will help steer you in the right direction.

Good luck and please keep us posted!!


----------



## Andrea

Thanks for the welcome and thanks for all the advice. I am working on my husband to expand our puppy-pick-up radius to include California and Nevada but I think Texas is too long of a drive. I have more homework to do but I still can't wait!


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> Hello Andrea, welcome to the forum!
> 
> I have heard and read about Sue Murphy a few times, though I don't know what type of breeder she is. I agree that checking out the www.offa.org site is one way of seeing what the results of tests are on her parent(s). You want to check that they've been tested for CERF, patellas, what else... ?
> 
> Check out our forum here: "Ask a Breeder" and the several threads there about being aware of the questions to ask and such. Hopefully, that will help steer you in the right direction.
> 
> Good luck and please keep us posted!!


In our breed to get a CHIC number you want to see the results for patella, cardiac, hips, CERF (done yearly) and BAER. Remember you can have a CHIC number and not pass one of the tests but can still get it for reporting the results so that's something to watch for. You can look at Bandit's and see what it looks like. http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1217923#animal You also want to see soaped photos of the puppy to make sure the legs are straight.


----------



## maryam187

Jan, I kind of knew you wouldn't do it, that's why I tried to give Andrea a lil hint :biggrin1:


----------



## DAJsMom

Welcome Andrea. We're a family of five in Arizona also! Where are you in the state? 

I don't know the breeder you mention. I know of a couple of other breeders in the state that I spoke to a year ago when we were looking for our hav. I don't know if either currently has puppies available but they may be good resources, and it never hurts to have those! PM me if you are interested in that info or if I can help at all, and good luck in your search for a puppy.


----------



## Andrea

Thank you to DAJsMOM and everyone else on this forum. I am still amazed how everyone tries to help each other out...even breeders who know you are not buying from them! It's like Macy's sending shoppers to Gimbles when they don't have what the shopper wants! lol 

With your help, I now know the right questions to ask and I am getting the information I need sent to me before making any decisions. 

Just wondering....does anyone know what winning the Breeder of Merit means...I mean what was done to win it???


----------



## JAEwton

Have you checked out her web site yet? Seem's very impressive to me.


----------



## Havtahava

Andrea, I don't recall the specifics of what the award of "Breeder of Merit" entails, but I think it is posted on the HCA web site (www.havanese.org).

I just sent you a private message with some other information though.


----------



## DAJsMom

http://www.havanese.org/Awards/hcaAwardsBreederofMerit.htm

That's the link to the breeder of merit winners. HCA website says that you have to have bred at least 10 AKC champions to receive the award


----------



## MagicLady

*Breeder*

Welcome Andrea,

The only thing I know about your breeder besides what you have discovered on your own is, the tall woman in the photos of the Champions is June Hartzog. She owns Jubo-Lee Kennels in NH.

Sent you also a private message,

Carol


----------



## SMARTY

Welcome to the forum, I am new to the Havanese also and don't know many of the breeder but you are doing the right thing in checking her out. Good luck.


----------

